# boston acoustics spg555 with spg-tr passive radiator $300.00 shipped



## Ridinhi (Dec 31, 2008)

This is my auction selling a spg555 with the spg-tr. Buy it now,$300 for both shipped Boston Acoustics SPG555 4 Oval Sub and SPG TR Passive Radiator | eBay


----------



## Ridinhi (Dec 31, 2008)

price drop...$275.00 shipped for sub and passive


----------



## Ridinhi (Dec 31, 2008)

sold!


----------

